# 2005 Beetle 2.0 battery drain overnight



## 4ain (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi all! Have a small, little problem with my daughter's NB.... 2005 2.0 - battery goes dead overnight. I have installed a new battery a month ago - and yet have tested the battery today - PASS - been searching the net high and low to no avail.... no real solution found and it's just frustrating to have a completely dead battery every morning.......... did unplug the Monsoon amp last night and this morning the battery was dead.... I mean completely dead...... did unplug all the fuses from the remote start, same thing, still drained.... did remove alternator today and tested - passed with flying colors - help me here - where do I go next? Any suggestions would be much appreciated......


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

You need to test the car; for a parasitic draw on the battery. Check out this thread; for more info: 

http://newbeetle.org/forums/questio...0356-how-test-parasitic-drain-new-beetle.html


----------



## 4ain (Feb 26, 2013)

thanks but I think I found a problem..... I did take out fuse number 42 (radio) and it seems that my problems are over... will have to replace the head unit which seems to be draining the battery.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Is your radio/stereo system; a monsoon version? If that is the case; the amp in the monsoon system, is a known issue (amp is the draw).

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=new beetle monsoon amp draw

There was a VW technical bulletin on the issue as well: 

https://www.google.com/search?q=Bat...ome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=119&ie=UTF-8


----------



## 4ain (Feb 26, 2013)

it is a Monsoon.... I'll look into this.... I did disconnect the amp for a day and the battery still got drained so in this particular case it might not be due to bad amp but rather to bad head unit not shutting down completely

thx


----------

